# Samsung Galaxy Nexus



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone had/got one of these? I'm picking one up tomorrow bought it for a good price over on AV forums. Seems to get good write ups. Would be good of anyone on here has personal experience of one?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

My partner has one. Never given her any grief - It's a really good phone. What do you want to know?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Basically is it better than the Galaxy S2 which I'm selling! LOL 

I hear the camera is supposed to be amazing, but it *only* has 16GB internal memory not upgradable? Is it as big as it looks in some videos?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The screen on it is great and gives a bit more viewing space, but it doesn't feel 'big'. It's not really any wider than the S2, just a bit taller as the screen goes nearer the edges.

The lack of SD card slot would put me off, just because I like to have the option to upgrade or even swap out cards, but actually the 16GB is perfectly acceptable, and you're never going to store FLAC or 320kbps music on there as it would be wasted.

I haven't used the camera myself, but I've not heard her complain about it.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i've got one and the camera is pretty decent, its only a 5mp but has zero shutter lag and the quality of the pictures is decent.

here is a picture for size comparion between the s2, galaxy nexus and an iphone 4. as you can see its only a little bit wider than the s2 but is a bit taller. also on the phone the face of it has no buttons and they keys are part of the screen so when watching videos they disappear giving you a larger image


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

3 great phones there, what a choice.
I want the S3 when it arrives but that Nexus has the ICS on it which is meant to be the mutts!

I saw a review of the ip4s v Nexus and the they commented on the camera not being as good as on the apple(but thats 8mb?) , but its all in the eye of the operator. My Wildfire 5 mb camera is useless in the dark. The Nexus one will be pretty hot even though its a 5 mb too.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

alipman said:


> 3 great phones there, what a choice.
> I want the S3 when it arrives but that Nexus has the ICS on it which is meant to be the mutts!
> 
> I saw a review of the ip4s v Nexus and the they commented on the camera not being as good as on the apple(but thats 8mb?) , but its all in the eye of the operator. My Wildfire 5 mb camera is useless in the dark. The Nexus one will be pretty hot even though its a 5 mb too.


I agree. TBH 3mp difference is a pixel peepers wet dream. In the real world, if it has good low light performance, than I'm more than happy!

Looking forward to getting this tomorrow. I'll do a little write up when I get it


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> i've got one and the camera is pretty decent, its only a 5mp but has zero shutter lag and the quality of the pictures is decent.
> 
> here is a picture for size comparion between the s2, galaxy nexus and an iphone 4. as you can see its only a little bit wider than the s2 but is a bit taller. also on the phone the face of it has no buttons and they keys are part of the screen so when watching videos they disappear giving you a larger image


Love the fact the screen opens up a bit more. That will make for some good youtube-ing! I have no idea why it isn't flash enabled yet though?


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

I have the S2, and think it's amazing. My sister has the Iphone 4, and she thinks mine beats it hands down. 

When is the S3 coming out???


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you on about the g nexus not being flash enabled? Flash has been on the galaxy nexus for about 2 months and it works well.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

pegs said:


> I have the S2, and think it's amazing. My sister has the Iphone 4, and she thinks mine beats it hands down.
> 
> When is the S3 coming out???


Expected to be released in April...gonna be a hell of a phone.

http://www.stuff.tv/news/phone/rumour-mill/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-is-coming-in-april


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> Are you on about the g nexus not being flash enabled? Flash has been on the galaxy nexus for about 2 months and it works well.


Nice one. It seems most of the reviews I have read state it wasn't compatible. Good to see google have got their fingers out!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Nice one. It seems most of the reviews I have read state it wasn't compatible. Good to see google have got their fingers out!


I didn't even know this was an issue? We got the phone on release day and it seemed to work then.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I didn't even know this was an issue? We got the phone on release day and it seemed to work then.


Yep, it wasn't originally shipped with Flash. I had to update mine yesterday. Works fine though


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I am interested in this thread as when my upgrade is in may I will either get the galaxy nexus or the Samsung s3. So be interested in your feedback after living with it for a while.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

In terms of the differences between the S3 and Nexus, it's mainly going to be down to hardware. So if you're after a slightly larger screen, then the S3 would be for you.

The Nexus itself is solid, and I never really understood why people were still getting the S2 after the release of the Nexus as it seems to excel in every area.

I often don't like some of Samsung's 'features' on their software, so with this phone not actually being a Samsung and having only a stock install of Android, it suits us better.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good points steveyg. The only issue I have with galaxy with regards to hardware is that there is no micro SD slot to add further memory. If it did then I proberly would just go for the galaxy now.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, first impressions are:
Speed. It's quick! Internet is super fast, and processing on the phone itself is very quick. All much faster and slicker than the S2.

Camera: again, quick no shutter lag so as quick as you can tap the button is as quick as you can take photos. The quality isn't as good as the S2 though. Photos seem a bit more grainy and noisy.

Screen: personally I cant see a difference in screen quality other than the Nexus has a larger screen.

Call quality: again better than the S2. Maybe it's the shape of the phone but I haven't had any complaints about not being able to hear me. I was getting his a lot with the S2.

It feels more robust than the S2 and in turn more of a quality item, but the S2 slips into your pocket more easily.

Am I happy with it? Yes. Would I swap it for an iPhone? No! Would I swap it for the S3? Watch this space!

*edit* where can I get a good leather slip case for this??


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good initial write up nick. Thanks for that. I wouldn't even swap my desire for an iPhone. Even though the small internal storage is a pita. Android OS is far more expressive then Apple ios.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Good points steveyg. The only issue I have with galaxy with regards to hardware is that there is no micro SD slot to add further memory. If it did then I proberly would just go for the galaxy now.


This is what put me off and why I got the HTC Sensation XE rather than waiting a few more months for the Galaxy. The lady seems happy enough with the internal storage though :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Camera: again, quick no shutter lag so as quick as you can tap the button is as quick as you can take photos. The quality isn't as good as the S2 though. Photos seem a bit more grainy and noisy.


This is consistent with the review I saw. the lack of shutter lag seems particularly impressive.

It appears to me that this Nexus features some of the parts that the new S3 may end up. A bet of a test bed if you will.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

alipman said:


> This is consistent with the review I saw. the lack of shutter lag seems particularly impressive.
> 
> It appears to me that this Nexus features some of the parts that the new S3 may end up. A bet of a test bed if you will.


I think you may be right.

It loks to me that the S3 will be the flagship phone from Samsung, combining the best of the Nexus as S2


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Forgot to add to this, the "fat fingers" syndrome doesn't seem to exist with this phone. which in itself is a bonus. Oh and my I.T guy has set up my company email on it so need for anothe Blackberry. All my personal emails in one place, company ones in another. Nice one!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

NickTB said:


> Forgot to add to this, the "fat fingers" syndrome doesn't seem to exist with this phone. which in itself is a bonus. Oh and my I.T guy has set up my company email on it so need for anothe Blackberry. All my personal emails in one place, company ones in another. Nice one!


Good to know that you can access work emails from your phone. Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

anthonyh90 said:


> i've got one and the camera is pretty decent, its only a 5mp but has zero shutter lag and the quality of the pictures is decent.
> 
> here is a picture for size comparion between the s2, galaxy nexus and an iphone 4. as you can see its only a little bit wider than the s2 but is a bit taller. also on the phone the face of it has no buttons and they keys are part of the screen so when watching videos they disappear giving you a larger image


I thought it would be bigger than that. Tempted now as my contract is up soon. I was going to stick to my Galaxy S and go to a SIM only contract but I might be tempted by the Nexus


----------

